# Dual Channel eher 2 oder 4 Module



## helli09 (1. November 2012)

Hi,

ich benötige für meinen Zusammenbau Wunsch noch 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR3 1866. Das Board unterstützt 4 Module mit Dual Channel Fähigkeit.

Wähle ich jezt lieber zwei Module a 8 GB oder lieber 4 Module a 4 GB. Hat das irgendwelche Performance Unterschiede wenn ich eher 4 Module nehme bei Dual Channel ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. November 2012)

Intel oder AMD?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Dual = 2 


Also wenn du Dual Channel nutzen willst, dann 2 Riegel


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Dual = 2
> 
> 
> Also wenn du Dual Channel nutzen willst, dann 2 Riegel


 
Quark, auch bei 4 Riegeln arbeiten diese im Dualchannel Modus...... Ich hab acht Riegel, also oktal?

Letztendlich isses egal, entscheid dich nach Preis, Erweiterbarkeit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Bei Sockel 1155 würde ich 2x 8GB nehmen.


----------



## helli09 (1. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Intel oder AMD?


Intel


----------



## helli09 (1. November 2012)

Ihr seid so schnell ! Danke für eure Antworten. Klasse dieses Forum !


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2012)

An sich egal, mit 2 Riegel wird der Speicherkontroller minimal weniger belastet und die OC Ergebnisse können unter besten umständen minimal besser ausfallen.

Im grossen und ganzen aber zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## ViP94 (2. November 2012)

Ich habe hier schon öfter gehört, dass der Intel-Speichercontroller ein wenig anfälliger ist, also würde ich eher die 2x8 nehmen.
Aber nur wenns nicht deutlich teurer ist, wie gesagt, das ging hier nur mal so um, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. 
Aber achte auf 1,5V, ansonsten macht der wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht mit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

Das hast du richtig in Erinnerung.

Bei Vollbestückung ist die Gefahr größer


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das hast du richtig in Erinnerung.
> 
> Bei Vollbestückung ist die Gefahr größer


 
Kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen


----------



## Listefano (3. November 2012)

Bei meinem 1155 mit Vollbestückung ließ der Rechner zwar allerdings hatte ich im Betrieb hin und wieder Probleme mit Freezes usw seit dem nur noch 2 Riegel drin sind nicht mehr.


----------

